# Led lights



## Sloanhaus (Aug 13, 2012)

I have some flat LED lights that I used in my lighting company for up lighting. These would light up a 40 foot ceiling. They are RGB. Would these work and if so is their a percentage of red green blue to use. Mine are adjustable from 1-10. Each light has 36 3 watt bulbs. With this, would I also need a fluorescent light? I have 8 of them, my tank is 210 gallons.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Ya gonna ne white light. Does it have any at all? Yiu would need like almost a 1:1 ratio of blue to white. Then adjustments from there. May throw in maybe 4 out of the 36 for red. But your missing white. You want to try and get a 14-15k lighting out of them, for reef. If no white light, you will need some kind of power compacts in there, but wow, you scored with those.


----------



## Sloanhaus (Aug 13, 2012)

If you turn up blue green and red you get white. If I did 6 of these and had blue on 3 and white on three, would that work? I can change out the bulbs so I could have all blue in every other one.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Sounds like a plan to me. Give it a shot. Might be a bit on the blue side, but you can always make adjustments.


----------



## JosephSparks (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks for sharing this vital information..I was in search of some similar help with regards to led lights..These seem to be great ideas..


----------

